# cooling fan problem



## anfi1 (Jan 15, 2010)

I've just warmed my Renault Trafic up and the cooling fan kicked in as it should but when i returned to her a while later the fan clicked on and off a while when the engine was cool and then stayed on! Any ideas anyone?I'm gonna take her for a run later to see if she settles down.


----------



## rickboy (Jan 15, 2010)

anfi1 said:


> I've just warmed my Renault Trafic up and the cooling fan kicked in as it should but when i returned to her a while later the fan clicked on and off a while when the engine was cool and then stayed on! Any ideas anyone?I'm gonna take her for a run later to see if she settles down.




Just be carefull when playing with it and check  the polarity of the wires as they are somtimes a perminant live .Give all the connections a dry and clean up first before changing the switch in the rad.

Good luck.   Rick


----------



## anfi1 (Jan 15, 2010)

It still flicks on and off when cold so will try that in morning when i can see properly! Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jan 15, 2010)

I think this is not an electrical problem  sounds more like lack of water in the cooling system ? have you checked the water level ? if you have not used your van over the resent cold weather and have not had enough antifreeze in the system it could have blown a core plug .
There could be other reasons but need more info
regards Keith


----------



## rickboy (Jan 15, 2010)

anfi1 said:


> It still flicks on and off when cold so will try that in morning when i can see properly! Thanks for your advice.



Not sure on your van but the rad switch often switches the earth to the fan motor.If the wire from the fan motor to the 
rad switch earthts out enroute the fan will run.
It is possible to do 1 test of the switch in situe and another with the switch in hot water,like your dad did with thermostats in the kitchen.

MIND YOUR FINGERS INCASE THE FAN SUDDENLY STARTS UP 

Rick


----------



## Boxerman (Jan 15, 2010)

anfi1 said:


> It still flicks on and off when cold so will try that in morning when i can see properly! Thanks for your advice.


If it's the older type Trafic then the power supply for the relay comes from the alternator (yellow?). This wire can break up due to engine heat & vibes, giving  an intermittent supply.

Otherwise it's likely to be the relay or the thermo switch.

Rgds

Frank


----------



## anfi1 (Jan 15, 2010)

water level ok so hope a core plug has not blown and yes it is an older type van (89) so will check the yellow wire in the morning,will let you all know how i get on,many thanks to all for your helpful comments.


----------



## rickboy (Jan 16, 2010)

Boxerman said:


> If it's the older type Trafic then the power supply for the relay comes from the alternator (yellow?). This wire can break up due to engine heat & vibes, giving  an intermittent supply.
> 
> Otherwise it's likely to be the relay or the thermo switch.
> 
> ...



Good tips from Frank.

If you suspect the wiring ,it is often best to run some known good cable and connections to all the components .You may be able to source a  new relay ect from eBay.

I have seen vehicles where the fan has been wired up to a switch in the cab,the fan may draw quite a load so a relay may be the way to go.

Hopefully it will be simpler than that,now we have a bit of a thaw.(damp, freezing and electrics do not make good friends).

Happy trouble shooting!!

Rick


----------



## anfi1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Cheers Rick,i had a look and wriggled all wires (can you tell i'm not that good with vehicles!)Think i will have to get it checked by a pro.I live in Gran Canaria so will do it next month on my return,cheers for you help.


----------



## anfi1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Fixed the problem! it was the rad fan switch!Cost a tenner and took half an hour.Thanks for everyones helpful advise.


----------



## Boxerman (Jan 20, 2010)

anfi1 said:


> Fixed the problem! it was the rad fan switch!Cost a tenner and took half an hour.



Glad you fixed it. I would advise you to fit that override switch though, lots of Trafic owners do.

Frank


----------



## anfi1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok will do.Well when its warmer!


----------

